# Let's hear some reports!



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

guys- please post something. Even if it's not a good report, I'd like to know what's happening on the river. thanks, any reports are good. k:


----------



## dropanchor (Oct 11, 2002)

Not many fish being caught, and small wallys are whats abundant.Spent most of my time fishing around town,and south of Bismarck.Should be anytime now when it heats up again.


----------



## mamohr686 (Apr 21, 2003)

The Missouri river was very hot until friday 4/18 they really shut down. The hot area has been south of the hazelton rec. area about 5 miles to the towers area. The river is still low which makes it difficult to fish with a lot of boat traffic because the channel is so narrow. We have been catching a lot of walleyes in the 15-19" class. On friday the fish totally shut down. I don't know if it is the weather or full blown spawn but we only caught 3 fish in areas we had been catching 50 last week. The three fish we caught were smaller males that sprayed sperm all over as soon as they were hoisted out of the water. We caught them on 3/8 oz white or chartruse jigs with a stinger. If you can sneek out during the week I highly recommend it, because the boat traffic is a real joke right now on the weekends. Some of my buddies are catching fish right now but they have to work for them. Slack water areas are the key and they are only pulling 3-4 active fish out of each spot they fish. If your really looking to stretch your line nelson lake near center ND is on fire. We caught 70 bass in about 3-4hours over the weekend. The water temp was about 64 on the main lake and 79 near the channel area. The accesses are in great shape with courtesy docks in at both locations. Hot lures were white spinnerbaits in 1/2 oz size banging into the rocks and also bass style jigs in the new green weeds. If your driving up to the missouri and the bite is not going this is a great way to salvage a trip.


----------

